

The gameification of everything - angusgr
http://kottke.org/10/02/the-gameification-of-everything

======
IsaacL
Links to a presentation by Jesse Schell, whose book on game design -
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0123694965?ie=UTF8&ta...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0123694965?ie=UTF8&tag=nohao-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=0123694965)
\- I read recently. If you're at all interested in getting into games, this is
such an essential read. It literally covers everything, from discussing the
nature of play and fun, through the details of mechanics and story, to the
reality of working with a team and pitching to clients. It really is an
excellent book, and has inspired me to start making games again.

Considering it's get overwhelmingly positive reviews on Amazon, I'd actually
be interested to hear from someone who didn't like it (I always like finding
negative reviews of things I like).

